# What are these semi circles



## Gill (23 Mar 2021)

Now that I have been enjoying the many walks nearby. I have been noticing these shapes in the grass near to to tree lines. 
Any ideas what causes the grass to grow in this way. 








Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtneybst (23 Mar 2021)

These can be caused by mushrooms. They're called 'Fairy Rings'.


----------



## Wookii (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## The grumpy one (23 Mar 2021)

Do not stand in the middle.

You will be taken by the fairy queen and never seen again.


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2021)

The grumpy one said:


> Do not stand in the middle.
> 
> You will be taken by the fairy queen and never seen again.


If I was taken by Titania I would not mind at all


----------



## not called Bob (24 Mar 2021)

fungal rings,


----------



## jaypeecee (28 Mar 2021)

not called Bob said:


> fungal rings,


Yes, I agree. And it looks very much as if @Gill's dog is picking up their odour (aka 'scent').

JPC


----------

